# Öffenlicher Bereich > Sitten und Bräuche im alten/ heutigen Thailand >  "dtai kaag" und "dtai Thai"

## Erwin

Immer schon habe ich mich dafür interessiert, wie Menschen verschiedener Glaubensrichtungen miteinander auskommen, wie sie ihr Zusammenleben arrangieren.  Zufällig las ich jetzt dazu einen interessanten Bericht. Es ist möglich, dass dieser Bericht auch andere Forumsmitglieder interessiert…auch, weil ich denke, in letzter Zeit wurde von uns wenig über Thailand geschrieben, obwohl dies doch ein Thaiforum ist…
In Satun, wo bekanntlich viele Muslime leben, verstarb ein gewisser Tak, nur 29 Jahre alt. Er war zunächst buddhistisch erzogen, hat dann aber eine Muslima, Da, geheiratet und war zum Islam konvertiert.
Da, die dabei war, als ihr Mann starb, begann sogleich nach dem Eintritt des Todes, die Leiche für das muslimische Begräbnis vorzubereiten. Ein paar Stunden später traf der erste Verwandte von Tak ein, nämlich sein jüngerer Bruder. Da sagte ihm, dass kein Nicht-Muslim den Körper mehr berühren dürfe, da sie ihn schon (rituell) gewaschen hatte. Doch Taks jüngerer Bruder zog das Tuch weg, unter dem der Körper lag. Später wurde von Taks Verwandten gesagt, er habe seinen Bruder sehr geliebt und hätte ich nur noch einmal sehen wollen.
Etwas später traf Taks Vater ein. Der verlangte von Da, dass sie ihm die Leiche übergebe. Er argumentierte, Tak sei nur 3 Jahre mit Da verheiratet gewesen und sie hätten keine gemeinsamen Kinder. Da aber gab den Körper nicht heraus, sie meinte, Tak sei zum Islam konvertiert und als Muslim gestorben. Auch habe er bis zuletzt aus den Koran rezitiert: „Es gibt keinen Gott außer Allah“. 
Also gebrauchten die buddhistischen Verwandten Taks eine List. Sie sagten, es müsse eine nachträgliche Untersuchung ein einem Hospital erfolgen, um die genaue Todesursache festzustellen. Trotz aller Einsprüche Das wurde der Körper des Toten in ein Auto geladen. Als man abfahren wollte, sagte Da, sie wolle mitfahren. Aber bald schon kam das Auto zu einer Kreuzung, zum Hospital ging es nach rechts, aber man bog nach links ab. Am Haus der Verwandten lud man dann die Leiche ab. 
Da konnte nicht ertragen, dass man im Hause der buddhistischen Verwandten um den Toten trauerte, weinte und seine Trauergefühle zeigte. Sie begab sich zum Haus ihrer Eltern. Sie war aufgeregt und konnte eine Woche nicht arbeiten gehen (sie war Lehrerin). Sie wandte sich an das Islamische Komitee der Provinz Satun, wo man ihr riet, den Fall vor das Islamische Gericht zu bringen.  Andere rieten ihr, mit der Familie ihres Mannes inoffiziell zu beraten, obwohl die Vorbereitungen für eine Verbrennung schon getroffen waren. Sie rief auch das Krematorium an und fragte, ob sie es wagen würden, einen Muslim zu verbrennen. 
Trotzdem wurde ein paar Tage später der Leichnam verbrannt. 
Der Konflikt beruhte auf der verschiedenen Art und Weise, wie Muslime und Buddhisten mit Toten umgehen. Nach muslimischer Sitte muss der Tote binnen  24 Stunden begraben werden (Muslime werfen den Buddhisten vor, zu lange zu warten und so zu erlauben, dass der Leichnam verfault); Buddhisten dagegen warten vielleicht eine Woche, dann wird der Leichnam verbrannt (Buddhisten werfen den Muslimen vor, nicht zu warten, bis die weiter entfernt wohnenden Verwandten kommen könnten). Diese beiden Arten, wie man mit einem Leichnam umgeht, nennt man „tham khääg“ bzw. „tham thai“.  Als Muslim zu sterben, heißt „dtai kääg“ (ตายแขก), als Buddhist zu sterben, heißt „dtai Thai“ (ตายไทย). 
Die Verwandten Taks argumentierten auch, Tak habe manchmal Alkohol getrunken und Schweinefleisch gegessen. Auch ging er kaum zur Moschee. Aber Da meinte, Tak habe dadurch zwar Sünden begangen, aber er sei trotzdem Muslim gewesen. 
Erwin

----------


## Willi Wacker

...und Erwin,
da du ja des öffteren mit deinem Alter kokettierst
hast du dich schon entschieden auf welche Art und Weise du die hiesige Welt verlassen möchtest ?
mit der letzten Oelung, verbrennen ...die Asche ins Meer oder auf einem hohen Berg in alle Himmelsrichtungen
in einen Fluss ...dem Ganges
oder einfach verbuddeln auf einem Friedhof..?

denkt man wirklich da oben sitzt später ein alter Mann mit weissem Bart 
und entscheidet nach vorheriger Religionszugehörigkeit ?

----------


## Erwin

Na ja, da hab' ich mir eigentlich noch keine Gedanken drüber gemacht, Willi. Aber wenn die biologische Uhr richtig tickt, wird meine Frau mich wohl um ein paar Jährchen überleben (und ich hoffe das sehr), und da sie sehr sparsam ist, wird sie die kostengünstigste Variante wählen, welche immer das sein wird...Mir egal, ich spüre ja nichts mehr davon...möglicherweise werden ein paar Höllengelder verbrannt, in der Familie meiner Frau ist das noch üblich, und von diesen Scheinchen habe ich genügend im Keller...

Erwin

----------


## frank_rt

*Es gibt noch eine andere Art der Bestattung. Dieses Praktizierten oder praktizieren din Indien die Parsen in Mumbay.
 Nach dem Glauben der Parsen sind Feuer, Wasser, Luft und Erde heilig - um nichts davon zu beschmutzen, überlassen sie ihre Toten den Geiern. In der Parsen-Metropole Mumbai sind die Vögel jedoch nahezu ausgestorben. Jetzt sollen die Aasfresser gezüchtet werden.
Es gab Zeiten, in denen sich Menschen in Mumbai darüber beschwerten, dass menschliche Leichenteile - Finger, Zehen, auch ganze Hände und Füße - vom Himmel fielen. Es waren Gliedmaßen von Toten der Parsen-Gemeinschaft, die auf einem der drei sogenannten Türme des Schweigens in Malabar Hill zurückgelassen worden waren. Dort - so sieht es die Tradition der Parsen vor - wurden sie von Geiern gefressen. Doch die Vögel sind in Mumbai in den vergangenen zehn Jahren nahezu ausgestorben. Was vielen recht ist, denn die unangenehmen Überraschungen aus der Höhe bleiben seither aus.


Dem Glauben der Parsen zufolge sind Feuer, Wasser, Luft und Erde heilig - ein toter Körper würde alles verschmutzen, mit dem er in Berührung komme. Leichen seien schmutzig, da der Tod den zeitweiligen Sieg des Bösen über das Gute darstelle, so die Vorstellung.

Angesichts der Geierknappheit verbrannten oder beerdigten die Parsen ihre jährlich bis zu tausend Toten zuletzt dennoch. Jetzt wollen sie in der indischen Metropole zur traditionellen Bestattung zurückkehren. Die Gemeinde will künftig Geier, die sich um die Beseitigung der Toten kümmern sollen, züchten und in Volieren halten, berichtet die "New York Times". Der Bau von zwei Volieren mit jeweils 76 Tieren solle im Frühjahr beginnen, damit das Bestattungsritual im Januar 2014 wieder aufgenommen werden könne, sagt Dinshaw Rus Mehta, Vorsitzender der Parsen-Gemeinde in Mumbai. "Ich möchte die Geier zurückbringen, damit das System wieder funktioniert", zitiert die Zeitung Mehta.
Zum Teil schon eine Grausiges Ritual. ..*

----------


## wein4tler

Da kann man nur sagen:"Hol´s der Geier!"
Die Geier sind wahrscheinlich ausgestorben, weil sie die vergifteten Körper der Toten gefressen haben. Eigentlich müssten wir nach dem Tod als Sondermüll entsorgt werden. Daher ist Verbrennen nicht die schlechteste Methode, wenn Filter in die Verbrennungsanlage eingebaut sind.

----------

